# norco team dh 2010 mit 185cm



## Bloodshot (18. Mai 2013)

hey,
ich wollte mal fragen ob man das team dh von 2010 mit ner körpergröße von 185cm fahren kann. ist ja grade so an der grenze


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bin das 2009er mit 184 in m gefahren, ging gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodshot (19. Mai 2013)

danke, naja wird schon passen, sonnst gibs nen rahmen im bikemarkt


----------

